# Protecting alloy wheels new car



## Millar (Sep 27, 2014)

Just bought a brand new car with gloss black alloys. What can I use to protect them from tar brake dust etc...?

Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

GTechniq C5


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another for C5.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Should have added there will be plenty of views on products. 

I've used FK1000p, AF Mint Rims, BMD Revolutions and CarPro DLUX.

Performance from a coating is hands down better than the likes of a wax which to be fair you would expect, but IMO Gtechniq beats CarPro on this type of product.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

C5. Wheel waxes/sealants don't have a patch on a proper nano/ceramic/quartz coating and have no place for wheels IMO.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

C5


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely gtechniq C5


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gtechniq C5


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

C5 lasted 18 months on my alloys and was still working but I had them powdercoated last week,have got Carbon Collectives Platinum Wheels to seal them with this time.


----------



## Millar (Sep 27, 2014)

Gtechniq C5 it is. How often would this need to be applied?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As above should last 18 months+!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

If applied properly that is


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you wax over the top of this to add depth and shine or do you not need to?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

You don't really need to.
But a coat of Gtechniq C2v3 sealant gives a bit more sacrificial protection and extra beading


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Here you go
I coated these wheels in October, I've done about 6-7k miles

Car is used daily, lot of cross country dirty dusty roads.

This is from this morning, simple hose down and shampoo'd with mitt and vikan wheels brush to the inside of the barrels.

Cant fault Gtechniq C5
Not loads of beading from C5 alone, but a coat of C2v3 does that.

Zero dirt build up, zero brake dust build up.







This pic below is one tested on the 182 Cup with EXOv2.
Doesn't stay clean in the barrels as much, but has been done a few months too.
Beads up nice though, with no top ups since the EXO was applied



^^ oh and that was just after a rinse, not even been touched with shampoo or mitt yet. :thumb:


----------



## rainbow-walker (May 2, 2009)

Hi, if you apply C5, would a brake dust contaminent remover still be necessary (like Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner), and would it strip the C5 ?

Im in same position, new alloy wheels, thinking of best way to protect them. Already have some Chemical Boys Jetseal 109 which I assume is similar to C5 ? (or is C5 better ?).

Thanks for any additional info.

RBW.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

rainbow-walker said:


> Hi, if you apply C5, would a brake dust contaminent remover still be necessary (like Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner), and would it strip the C5 ?
> 
> Im in same position, new alloy wheels, thinking of best way to protect them. Already have some Chemical Boys Jetseal 109 which I assume is similar to C5 ? (or is C5 better ?).
> 
> ...


No need to use wheel cleaner once you have C5 applied. Shampoo is all you will or should need. Prolonged use of wheel cleaners will eventually degrade the C5.

Jetseal isn't a bad product as such but C5 is considerably better on wheels.


----------



## rainbow-walker (May 2, 2009)

Perfect, C5 on the list, thanks 

RBW.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

As MDC250 says

I've not used a wheel cleaner or ironx of any nature since applying the C5.

You would seriously thing they were brand new and had just been fitted.
I'm really impressed.


----------

